
How one woman built her own artificial pancreas and started a DIY movement - phr4ts
https://www.geekwire.com/2017/health-tech-podcast-one-woman-built-artificial-pancreas-started-diy-movement/
======
bdcravens
It's worth noting that the pancreas produces more than insulin, though that's
the most common failure. Cystic Fibrosis patients have scarring/blocking of
the pancreas that results in malnutrition due to inadequate delivery of
digestive enzymes. (CF is known as a lung disease, but earliest diagnoses,
when patients died early enough to not develop lung issues yet, were due to
malnutrition and autopsies reveal cysts and fibrotic tissue on the pancreas -
"cystic fibrosis of the pancreas" in earliest writings)

Just a long-winded way of being pendantic and saying this couldn't be an
artifical pancreas, but just perform one of its roles :-)

------
zaxnym
As a type one diabetic of 18 years, I've been looking for something like this!
I'm so happy to see it finally exists! I'll have to look into this more.

